# March Tombstone Madness!



## Deadlands (Jun 13, 2011)

Someone gave me a huge stack of blue foam scraps. So, naturally, I went nuts. I've had five stones in the pipeline all this week, just finished up two of them. I'm super proud of the wood tombstone. It took tons of patience, and lots of tiny, TINY pieces of sandpaper.










This stone goes out to our fallen comrade, "Washboard" Abner Johnson. That horny ol' coot will live forever in our cemetery, where retired monsters/masks/characters go to be immortalized. Each grain is painstakingly hand-sanded to make it three dimensional.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are really great!
Love the wood grain in the wood tombstone


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Really splendid work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd be proud of that wood tombstone, too. It looks fabulous.

BTW, you can also use a wire brush or a pencil tip to cut grain lines in foam. Still painstaking


----------



## Deadlands (Jun 13, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'd be proud of that wood tombstone, too. It looks fabulous.
> 
> BTW, you can also use a wire brush or a pencil tip to cut grain lines in foam. Still painstaking


Yeah, my method was to block out the grain and knots with a wood burner, wire brush the fine grain, then hand-sand the large grain to get them to lay underneath each other. I should have specified. 

One happy little accident with the wire brush is all of the burrs it created. Even painted, it feels like you could get splinters from this thing.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Those are awesome. Very unique and successful departure from the traditional tombstones. Cheers to ya!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful work, Deadlands!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love them both but that woodgrain is sensational - well done.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Both stones are absolutely beautiful, Deadlands. Gorgeous detailing!


----------



## zombietoxin (Aug 3, 2010)

fantastic detail! Well done!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job! Very cool


----------



## DocK (Apr 1, 2013)

Yowza.... Those are awesome


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------

